# Firefox - Google Chrome - IE



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious which one everyone seems to use/like. I have been a firefox user for a while now, but both my sons prefer google chrome now. And they were the ones that got me to use firefox.

Thanks.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Firefox user right here! 

Although i have heard that chrome is faster/ more secure.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Google Chrome works best for me


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Google Chrome and IE8 for me.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Recently switched to chrome much faster and stable.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Chrome for me! You can even set up chrome to open up pages in IE mode when you have to.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Chrome. I found it to be really fast and stable. but I still keep IE installed for back up


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

chrome is fastest and all round best. To be honest though, the difference between the 3 isn't really noticable unless you've got an old bogged down computer


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then I think I will check out chrome then, thanks everyone!

And keep the comments coming.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

firefox for sure - can't stand IE. 

Kim, I can't find the article at the moment but there are privacy concerns with Chrome, something about data retention by Google.


----------



## sir_aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

i use Firefox Google Chrome and that mac one too because i edit and make website's


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Chrome for me cuz I play a lame game which works faster on Chrome compared to Firefox.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Firefox for me, haven't tried chrome, but I echo the concerns in the article that Ursus Sapien mentioned.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Chrome - especially if you have a netbook.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Opera


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

moxilla firefox still. thinking of going over to chrome but did not due to google tracking cookies


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Netscape Navigator 4.0


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I use Firefox and it's been stable for me. I like Chrome too but it does not have the many addons in Firefox that I use. It's the only thing holding me back from switching.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

i use firefox with ad block plus ... the only way to surf :O)


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

OK so now I want to know about this cookie tracking thing.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been using chrome a bit and I must say I am impressed with it, especially how much faster it is then firefox.

Haven't quite decided if I will totally switch over yet.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i dont know why, but my firefox is so slow loading pages. i'm switching to chrome now.


----------



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

ive been useing google chrome for a while now i can even go back to the others especially IE


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i dont know why, but my firefox is so slow loading pages. i'm switching to chrome now.


Yes I had the same problem with firefox, but I don't anymore with chrome.


----------

